# Dark Power Pro 10 650Watt (Klacken)



## Spieler22 (29. September 2012)

Sehr geehrtes BeQuiet Team, 

Ich bin seit 2 Tagen stolzer Besitzer des Dark Power Pro 10 650W.
Das Klack tritt in folgenden Situationen auf: 
Kippschalter am NT wird betätigt, Rechner wird eingeschaltet und Rechner wird ausgeschaltet.
Nach Rücksprache mit einem anderen User hier im Forum der diverse Dark Power Pro hat von denen keines klackt, stellt sich mir die Frage ob dieses Klacken normal ist. Es klingt ähnlich wie das Relais einer Soundkarte welches beim Windowsstart knackt, nur sehr viel lauter. Es ist selbst mehrere Meter vom PC noch deutlich hörbar.
Das Netzteil funktioniert ansonsten tadellos.
Über Ihre Meinung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG Spieler22


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2012)

Du weißt, was ein Relais ist und wie es sich anhört, oder?
Und der User, der einige Dark Power hat, hat der zufällig auch ein P10? Weil P7 hatten noch keine Relais, erst P8...


----------



## devon (2. Oktober 2012)

Jedes DPP Klackt ab der P8 Serie.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du weißt, was ein Relais ist und wie es sich anhört, oder?
> Und der User, der einige Dark Power hat, hat der zufällig auch ein P10? Weil P7 hatten noch keine Relais, erst P8...


 
Ja habe ich Stefan. 
Und ich höre nichts weil ich 1. den Rechner nicht 20cm neben meinem Ohr habe und 2. das Geräusch nun wirklich nicht laut ist.


----------



## Spieler22 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich höre das Geräusch auch noch in paar Meter Entfernung, in dem Sinne ist das wohl was anderes als bei dir 

Und ja ich hab doch geschrieben, dass es klingt wie das Relais meiner Soundkarte, nur deutlich besser hörbar. Darum die Frage ob das ganze normal ist oder außergewöhnlich. Denn laut Threshold ist das Geräusch ja kaum hörbar 

Ich werds jetzt erstmal behalten und hoffen, dass es wirklich das Relais ist und das dieses tadellos funktioniert. Evtl ein bisschen lauter knackt. Oder ich habe ein besseres Gehör als Threshold, wer weiß.


----------



## mcmarky (4. Oktober 2012)

Also bei meinem P9 550W klackt es auch beim An- und Ausschalten, ist auch deutlich wahrnehmbar. Hatten wir hier schon mal im Forum diskutiert, ist wohl aufgrund des verbauten Relais (um Standby-Verbrauch weiter zu reduzieren?) normal. Klacken einer Soundkarte kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Spieler22 (4. Oktober 2012)

Habe ja auch eine andere Soundkarte(Xonar DX), die aktiviert ihr Relais erst deutlich verzögert so das dieser fette Rumms ausbleibt wenn, sie Strom bekommt vermute ich 
Mag bei deiner Recon3D ganz anders gelöst sein


----------



## be quiet! Support (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem "Klacken" handelt es sich in der Tat um ein Relais, besser gesagt um einen integrierten Einschaltstrombegrenzer.
Dieser wurde in der DarkPower Serie ab Serie P8 verbaut, um ein Auslösen der Haussicherung durch einen hohen Einschaltstrom entgegenzuwirken.


Gruß

Marco


----------



## plutonien (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Sohn hat dieses Netzteil auch, und das Klacken ist ebenfalls zu hören, also es scheint normal zu sein.


----------

